

Show HN: PushForms, Collect rich mobile data with a link - jwalstrom
http://getpushforms.com

======
jwalstrom
We took a unique path with mobile forms. The competitors all require
registered accounts for all users. We decided screw that, why not share links
that can allow rich (photos, location) data collection with just a link and an
app. All received data can be integrated with Zapier, or webhooks to your own
servers. We also have an api and think of ourselves as a platform not a black
box.

I hope any startups or users here that are tasked with capturing data let me
know and we can help you out. Feedback is always appreciated.

